# 20% off everything in the Contrastly Store



## Contrastly (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Jon here from Contrastly. I just wanted to post a quick note in here about the Lightroom Presets we have in the Contrastly Store. We've been working on those presets for a while now and have launched our store in August 2015. There's premium presets like film sims, HDR, light leaks, contrast/saturation adjustments, split tones and a lot more. In fact, there's over 1,100 LR presets currently in the store. The presets work with Lightroom 4, 5, 6, and CC, with both RAW and JPG images.

Simply use the coupon code *lightroomforums20* to get *20% off *anything in the Contrastly store. Of course the best value right now is our Complete Lightroom Presets Bundle, which includes every single preset we have for $99 ($79.20 when you use the coupon code).

You can also signup to our newsletter and get a pack of 25 free presets.

I hope you like the presets! Of course let me know if you have any question, or email at [email protected]


----------

